# ماكينة بلازما من تصنيعي



## سيف الله إسلام (15 يونيو 2014)

قرابة سنتين من البحث والتجربة باستعمال وسيلة جديدة تماماً للحركة لم تستعمل من قبل باستعمال الوير الصلب والطنبورة المقلوظة.

وهذه صور لبعض إنتاجي بالماكينة على صاج بثخانة 3 مللي


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (15 يونيو 2014)

صور أخرى لبعض إنتاجي من الماكينة


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (15 يونيو 2014)

بعض الإنتاج من المحور الرابع rotary لقطع المواسير والعلب.


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (15 يونيو 2014)

المحور الرابع في حركة تزامنية مع المحاور الثلاثة الأخرى لقطع العلب كما بالصور المرفقة (أعتذر عن التصوير السيء)


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (15 يونيو 2014)

أرحب بكل من لديه أسئلة فنية خاصة بتشغيل ماكينات البلازما


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (15 يونيو 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/islam.elha...537955499560424.115595.100000379357323&type=3


----------



## g_h_k2010 (16 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك سيف الله 
فانا اعمل على نفس المشروع من حوالى سنة تقريبا 
ولكن ماشاء الله انا شايف انك عامل شغل كويس جدا رجاء ارفاق صور توضيحية اكثر لجزء قطع المواسر والعلب كيف اتممتة وسامحنى على اسألتى حيث اننى قليل الخبرة


----------



## gamal-ibrahim (16 يونيو 2014)

رجاء اخى سيف ان تشرح لنا اعدادات Mach3 للبلازما او تدلنا على شرح لها و تشرح لنا كيف اتممت هذا العمل العملاق الاكثر من رائع وبالاخص الجزء المسؤل عن العلب والمواسير رجا لا تبخل علينا فأنت مشهور عنك فى هذا المنتدى بعطائك الزائد وسامحنى على كثرة كلامى وعلى كثرة اسألتى القادمه لانى مهتم جدا بهاذا العمل وانا اتممت منه حتى الان 90% وان شاء الله بمساعدتك اتمم ال 100% بأذن الله


----------



## ahmedmax001 (16 يونيو 2014)

اخى العزيز. اريدك فى موضوع هام بخصوص تجارى او عمل, 
دخلت على صفحتك على الفيس بوك و لكنى لم استطع اضافتك,
من فضلك راسلنى على [email protected] او اتصل بى على 01158589856 او اخبرنى بطريقه التواصل المفضله لديك, لاننى لا استطيع ارسال رسائل خاصه هنا.


----------



## shetosmm (17 يونيو 2014)

ممكن نبقي من الدول المتقدمة لو تعاونا وسعادنا بعضنا البعض سوف نكون من الدول المتقدمة لأننا نمتلك عقول وافكار جيدة محتاجة ازالة الغبار من عليها فقط ولا هي محتاجة امكانيات ولا خلافه كل ما نحتاجة الان هو التعاون مع بعضنا البعض فقط كي نسير الي الامام ولا تنسوي شيء مهم جدا الا وهو





(كاتم العلم)(كاتم العلم)(كاتم العلم)(كاتم العلم)(كاتم العلم)(كاتم العلم)(كاتم العلم)(كاتم العلم)(كاتم العلم)(كاتم العلم)(كاتم العلم)(كاتم العلم)
اثابنا الله واثابكم


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (17 يونيو 2014)

معذرة لتأخري في الرد
دلوقتي أنا أرحب بأي سؤال ولكن يجب أن يكون السؤال محدد قليلاً
إعدادات برنامج ماك 3 للبلازما لا يختلف كثيراً عن إعداداه للراوتر , ولكن الذي يختلف هو ما إذا كنت ستستعمل thc أم لا.
وطريقة ضبط البرنامج يتوقف على نوع الـ thc ما إذا كان يعمل بشكل مستقل تماماً عن البرنامج أم أنه مرتبط بالبرنامج نفسه.


----------



## خالد ابو ادهم (17 يونيو 2014)

شيء رائع وجميل الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## gamal-ibrahim (17 يونيو 2014)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> معذرة لتأخري في الرد
> دلوقتي أنا أرحب بأي سؤال ولكن يجب أن يكون السؤال محدد قليلاً
> إعدادات برنامج ماك 3 للبلازما لا يختلف كثيراً عن إعداداه للراوتر , ولكن الذي يختلف هو ما إذا كنت ستستعمل thc أم لا.
> وطريقة ضبط البرنامج يتوقف على نوع الـ thc ما إذا كان يعمل بشكل مستقل تماماً عن البرنامج أم أنه مرتبط بالبرنامج نفسه.


بالرك الله فيك اخى فى الله وزادك علما
ولا تئاخذنا على قلة علمنا 
سؤالى هو ماهو ال thc 
وماهو النظام المتبع فى المحور الرابع المستخدم فى قطع المواسير


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (18 يونيو 2014)

gamal-ibrahim قال:


> بالرك الله فيك اخى فى الله وزادك علما
> ولا تئاخذنا على قلة علمنا
> سؤالى هو ماهو ال thc
> وماهو النظام المتبع فى المحور الرابع المستخدم فى قطع المواسير


THC اختصار Torch height Control
وهو جهاز الغرض منه حفظ المسافة بين نهاية التورش وسطح المعدن ثابتة , بحيث يتحكم في محور Z بالارتفاع والهبوط لحفظ المسافة ثابتة في حالة انبعاج سطح لوح الصاج.

أما بخصوص قطع المواسير فباستعمال 3 محاور فقط وهي A,X,Z

أما العلب فلابد من استعمال 4 محاور تعمل simultaneously يعني المحاور الأربعة تعمل في نفس الوقت مع بعضها البعض لقطع العلب والحفر عليها عند الأركان.


----------



## ali22 (24 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم
ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن عمل جبار .
اخي اسلام ارسلت لك طلب اضافة على السكايب ، ارجوا منك قبول الاضافة من فضلك ، لاني احتاج مساعدة بسيطة في برنامج الماك3 .
شكرا لك


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (26 يونيو 2014)

لو أي شخص يريد المساعدة في برنامج ماك 3 , فأفضل أن يكون السؤال في الموضوع المثبت والمخصص لشرح تفاصيل البرنامج لتعم الفائدة على الجميع.


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (1 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
الاخ العزيز سيف اسلام بفضل اللة اكملت ماكنت البلازمة الخاصة بي لاكن واجهتني مشكلاتان 

1- جهاز thcنوعpromaوهذا الجهاز يربط مع برنامج mach3 قمت بل التعاريف الازمة بدا بل العمل بطريقة خاطئة حيث انة لايحافض علئ مستوا واحد
2- عند الانتقالة من مكان الئ اخر بعد اكمال القطع والانتقال الئ الرسمة الثانية يتوهج مصباح alarm الخاص بل الدريف محور z ثم يتوقف محرك z
هل لديك تفسير لهذا الحالة ارجو الاجابة لحاجتي القصوا لهذا الجواب
3- الاخ العزيز ارجو ان تطلعني علئ اسم برنامج الرسم علئ الانابيب 
شاكرين تعاونكم


----------



## gamal-ibrahim (12 أغسطس 2014)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> THC اختصار Torch height Control
> وهو جهاز الغرض منه حفظ المسافة بين نهاية التورش وسطح المعدن ثابتة , بحيث يتحكم في محور Z بالارتفاع والهبوط لحفظ المسافة ثابتة في حالة انبعاج سطح لوح الصاج.
> 
> أما بخصوص قطع المواسير فباستعمال 3 محاور فقط وهي A,X,Z
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا مهندس سيف 
انا الحمد لله انتهيت من الماكينة الخاصة بى وهى اربع محاور ولكن قابلتنى مشكلة فى ضبط المحور الرابع فرجاء شرح طريقة ضبط المحور الرابع لقطع المواسير المدورة والعلب المربعة انا استخدمت المحور الرابع على انه ال y ولكن قابلنى مشاكل كتير مع العلم لا املك وحدة THC رجاء سرعة الرد للاهمية


----------



## gamal-ibrahim (15 أغسطس 2014)

رجاء يابشمهندس سيف ترد عليا او اى حد عنده معلومة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## azaharna (21 أغسطس 2014)

ماشالله عمل رائع وبالتوفيق ومزيدا من التقدم ....


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (28 سبتمبر 2014)

gamal-ibrahim قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مهندس سيف
> انا الحمد لله انتهيت من الماكينة الخاصة بى وهى اربع محاور ولكن قابلتنى مشكلة فى ضبط المحور الرابع فرجاء شرح طريقة ضبط المحور الرابع لقطع المواسير المدورة والعلب المربعة انا استخدمت المحور الرابع على انه ال y ولكن قابلنى مشاكل كتير مع العلم لا املك وحدة THC رجاء سرعة الرد للاهمية


قطع العلب المربعة موضوع آخر لابد وأن يعمل فيه المحاور الأربعة مع بعضهم البعض
ولكن قطع المواسير أسهل

بخصوص ضبط المحور الرابع في برنامج ماك 3 ضع باعتبارك هنا أن الوحدات التي تتعامل معها ليس وحدات طولية بالملليمتر أو البوصة.
وبالتالي حركة الدوران تكون هنا عدد النبضات / درجة أو Steps/dgree

نفترض أن خافض الحركة لديك للمحور الرابع هو 1:6
ونفترض أنك تستعمل موتور ستيبر stepper motor 1.8 درجة , وأنك تستعمل درايفر micro stepping 10
سيكون قيمة الضبط في برنامج ماك 3 كالتالي:

200×10×6 / 360 = 33.33333 نبضة/درجة


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (4 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن مرفقات كرت انترفس للبلازما مجرب من فضلك
شكرا لك


----------



## ehab salah1 (5 يناير 2015)

ماشالله عمل رائع وبالتوفيق


----------



## ahmed abu yara (21 مارس 2015)

ربنا يوفقك شغل ما شاء لله


----------



## محمود محمد بهي (11 أبريل 2015)

اعانك الله علي فعل الخير


----------



## aladdin_2005 (3 مايو 2015)

بسم الله ماشاء الله عمل جيد ومتميز بارك الله لك اخي الحبيب


----------



## yasseryossryy (9 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخى الفاضل المهندس سيف الله تحية طيبة وبعد 
اشكرك حقيقى لأنك مثال يفتخر بة الشباب المصرى بارك الله فيك . وكالعادة دائما اطمع فى سؤال 
كيف يتم تشغيل المحور الرابع مع المحاور الثلاثة فى وقت واحد على برنامج الماك3 ولك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (12 مايو 2015)

yasseryossryy قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اخى الفاضل المهندس سيف الله تحية طيبة وبعد
> اشكرك حقيقى لأنك مثال يفتخر بة الشباب المصرى بارك الله فيك . وكالعادة دائما اطمع فى سؤال
> كيف يتم تشغيل المحور الرابع مع المحاور الثلاثة فى وقت واحد على برنامج الماك3 ولك كل الشكر والتقدير


برنامج ماك3 يمكنه تشغيل 6 محاور في آن واحد وليس ثلاث محاور فقط على حسب الجي كود الذي تم إدخاله له.
واضح أنك خلطت بين برنامج ماك3 والذي هو مجرد درايفر وبين برنامج الكام الذي يقوم بتشغيل أربعة أو خمسة محاور في آن واحد ويخرج الجي كود الخاص بذلك.


----------



## yasseryossryy (14 مايو 2015)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> برنامج ماك3 يمكنه تشغيل 6 محاور في آن واحد وليس ثلاث محاور فقط على حسب الجي كود الذي تم إدخاله له.
> واضح أنك خلطت بين برنامج ماك3 والذي هو مجرد درايفر وبين برنامج الكام الذي يقوم بتشغيل أربعة أو خمسة محاور في آن واحد ويخرج الجي كود الخاص بذلك.



اشكرك اخى الفاضل على سرعة استجابتك فقد اكرمنى الله من تصنيع ماكينة بثلاث محاور حيث انى استعمل برنامج الماك3 وبرنامج الارت كام برو وكان لك الفضل فى الكثير مما تعلمت منك فى المناقشات تفاصيل دقيقة فى الماك 3 وبفضل الله تم الانتهاء من ادخال المحور الرابع على الماكينة وهوه محور المخرطة حيث انه يعمل ب Gcood الارت كام 
ولكن ابحث عن البرنامج الذى يخرج حتى 6 محاور او خمسة وأرجوا ألا اكون اطلت عليك بارك الله فيك وفى كل عمل تقوم به


----------



## Alpha Solutions (23 مايو 2015)

أخوي حبيت أسألك عن التورش المستخدم و كم أمبير !! هل هو هايبر ثيرم ولا بور ماكس و أقصي أمبير يمكن العمل عليه


----------



## Engr-imad (17 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكمهل ماك3 لديه امكانية ضبط سرعة الحركة للمحاور خلال القطع اوتوماتيكيا بما يتناسب والامبير او الفولت مع نوع وسماكة المعدن؟؟ وهل يمكن من خلال هذا السوفتير مراقبة الفولتية والامبير اثناء التشغيل ؟ وهل يستطيع ضبط ارتفاع الشعلة بدون استخدام اجهزة اضافية؟ وفي حال مطلوب استخدام اجهزة هل يمكن تعريف اي جهاز على البرنامج ام هناك انواع محددة فقط؟؟


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (4 أغسطس 2015)

yasseryossryy قال:


> اشكرك اخى الفاضل على سرعة استجابتك فقد اكرمنى الله من تصنيع ماكينة بثلاث محاور حيث انى استعمل برنامج الماك3 وبرنامج الارت كام برو وكان لك الفضل فى الكثير مما تعلمت منك فى المناقشات تفاصيل دقيقة فى الماك 3 وبفضل الله تم الانتهاء من ادخال المحور الرابع على الماكينة وهوه محور المخرطة حيث انه يعمل ب Gcood الارت كام
> ولكن ابحث عن البرنامج الذى يخرج حتى 6 محاور او خمسة وأرجوا ألا اكون اطلت عليك بارك الله فيك وفى كل عمل تقوم به


لو تريد برنامج متخصص في المحخاور الأربعة للبلازما تحديداً , فبرنامج sheetCam development توجد به option لتشغيل المحور الرابع مع المحاور الثلاثة الأخرى لقطع العلب.

والبرنامج الأصلي له سعر وهذه الإضافة لها سعر إضافي كما هو موضح بموقع البرنامج www.sheetcam.com


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (4 أغسطس 2015)

Alpha Solutions قال:


> أخوي حبيت أسألك عن التورش المستخدم و كم أمبير !! هل هو هايبر ثيرم ولا بور ماكس و أقصي أمبير يمكن العمل عليه


التورش المستخدم هو من نوع hypertherm powermax 65 - 65 أمبير


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (4 أغسطس 2015)

engr-imad قال:


> السلام عليكمهل ماك3 لديه امكانية ضبط سرعة الحركة للمحاور خلال القطع اوتوماتيكيا بما يتناسب والامبير او الفولت مع نوع وسماكة المعدن؟؟ وهل يمكن من خلال هذا السوفتير مراقبة الفولتية والامبير اثناء التشغيل ؟ وهل يستطيع ضبط ارتفاع الشعلة بدون استخدام اجهزة اضافية؟ وفي حال مطلوب استخدام اجهزة هل يمكن تعريف اي جهاز على البرنامج ام هناك انواع محددة فقط؟؟


برنامح ماك 3 لا يضبط هذا اوتوماتيكياً ولكن عليك انت بضبط البرنامج وفقاً لمعطيات الماكينة لديك , وكذلك الأفضل أن يكون لديك thc والذي يضبط ثبات ارتفاع التورش عن سطح لوح الصاج.


----------



## Engr-imad (30 أكتوبر 2015)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> برنامح ماك 3 لا يضبط هذا اوتوماتيكياً ولكن عليك انت بضبط البرنامج وفقاً لمعطيات الماكينة لديك , وكذلك الأفضل أن يكون لديك thc والذي يضبط ثبات ارتفاع التورش عن سطح لوح الصاج.




السلام عليكم
مرحبا اخي سيف الاسلام او ان تكون بصحة وعافية..
لقد قمت ببناء ماكنة بلازما صغيرة واستخدمت hyprtherm65 مع proma thc 150 وطبعا الكنترول عن طريق mach3

هل ممكن اخي الكريم فقط المساعدة في اعدادت mach3 ...
اوصلت المواتير وهي تعمل بشكل جيج في حال استخدام mach3mill وعند الانتقال ل mach3plasma محور z لايعمل واعدادت محور x تنتقل لمحور z

كيف يتم ضبط اعدادات ال pins وغيرها لماكنة plasma

مع الشكر


----------



## maanmq (25 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم أستاذ سيف..سؤالي هو انه لما اشغل ماكنة البلازما يتوقف الكمبيوتر ويتجمد عن الحركة وفي بعض الاحيان يعمل ريستارت ممكن اعرف السبب وشكرا


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (26 أبريل 2016)

maanmq قال:


> السلام عليكم أستاذ سيف..سؤالي هو انه لما اشغل ماكنة البلازما يتوقف الكمبيوتر ويتجمد عن الحركة وفي بعض الاحيان يعمل ريستارت ممكن اعرف السبب وشكرا


السبب أن بعض ماكينات البلازما تبدأ الإشعال بخاصية High frequency وهذا يتسبب في إحداث noise أو تشويش عالي جداً يؤدي إلى تجميد الكمبيوتر وتهنيجه.

والحل يكمن في لوحة الكونترول والـ cabling system والتأريض السليم


----------



## cadworks2017 (10 ديسمبر 2017)

مشكور على الأفكار القيمة ممتاز...


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 نوفمبر 2020)

موضوع رائع 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

